# Timeouts



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

I keep getting timeouts:

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\template.php(127) : eval()'d code on line 35

and pages don't fully appear. I realise this may be down to my end and connection (64k ISDN). I'm currently getting 'em but am also downloading porn^h^h^h^h *music!*

Never got it before, never get it on any other web based forums either.

(Porsche configurator is horrendously slow right now though!)

Anything I can change?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

PHP has a 30 sec timeout... if the server's busy then this can expire. I'll ask Jae to 1) upgrade to a Cray or 2) change the timeout :wink:


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

KevinST said:


> PHP has a 30 sec timeout... if the server's busy then this can expire. I'll ask Jae to 1) upgrade to a Cray or 2) change the timeout :wink:


Looking forward to the Cray experience then!


----------

